# Kimberly-Clark paper mill shuts down



## forestryworks (Apr 16, 2012)

Kimberly-Clark paper mill shuts down | KING5.com Seattle


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 16, 2012)

A few of my friends worked there; the writing has been on the wall about this

This is on some of the best view land in Everett


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 16, 2012)

Loosing a pulp mill is huge . Having been thru 2 mills closing and being disassembled I know all too well the hole it leaves . I wonder where the products they provided will come from .


----------



## Gologit (Apr 16, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Loosing a pulp mill is huge . Having been thru 2 mills closing and being disassembled I know all too well the hole it leaves . I wonder where the products they provided will come from .



Probably from the southern US. Or maybe China.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 16, 2012)

The agency I work for use to get all of our copier paper from Grays Harbor Paper, probably less than a hundred miles from us. The last pallet that came in was from South Carolina. Makes a lot of sense


----------



## PB (Apr 16, 2012)

2 mills have recently started again up here in Maine. The Millinocket and East Millinocket mills are running again and Old Town fuel and fiber is adding another machine. The US paper industry isn't dead, not yet anyways.


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2012)

The Forest Service is supposed to buy the recycled stuff. Unfortunately or fortunately it caused more paperjams than the non-recycled paper--here.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 16, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Probably from the southern US.



That would be my guess. The south cuts pulp like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 16, 2012)

Some stupid Chinnesse company bought our old paper mill from Georgia-Pacific. Now it is called WoodLand Pulp LLC.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 16, 2012)

I kayaked by the Everett waterfront last summer. Tide was pretty rough in the shallows to the north, where sunken ships make a breakwater.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 17, 2012)

When I was growin up in Maine , if the wind came out of the north we could smell the Millinocket pulp mill . Good to see it's running again !!!!! 
Does it still stink ? :msp_smile:


----------



## PB (Apr 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> When I was growin up in Maine , if the wind came out of the north we could smell the Millinocket pulp mill . Good to see it's running again !!!!!
> Does it still stink ? :msp_smile:



I am sure it still does smell, but I couldn't tell you first hand. Lot of local problems up there right now with the mills, landfill, and maybe a national park. Not a place I would start a "casual" conversation. LOL! If you are interested, go to bangordailynews.com and search Millinocket. 

I do smell the Old Town mill twice a day though. On my way to and from work. I don't mind the smell because it provides a lot of jobs for the area.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 17, 2012)

a short list of snohomish county mills that have closed or are rumored to close this year, kimberly-clark, northwest hardwoods, hampton Darrington plant(still a rumor) that only leaves buse, sea-sno, Formark (technically not a mill) and miller shingle that i know of


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 17, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> a short list of snohomish county mills that have closed or are rumored to close this year, kimberly-clark, northwest hardwoods, hampton Darrington plant(still a rumor) that only leaves buse, sea-sno, Formark (technically not a mill) and miller shingle that i know of



I knew about Northwest Hardwoods but I haven't heard anything about Hampton. More friends will be out of a job then


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah hell, we don't need no timber industry in this country! The government will provide


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> When I was growin up in Maine , if the wind came out of the north we could smell the Millinocket pulp mill . Good to see it's running again !!!!!
> Does it still stink ? :msp_smile:



Yup! That is how it is where I live. If the wind is blowing just right u can smell the stink from my house LOL


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 17, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> a short list of snohomish county mills that have closed or are rumored to close this year, kimberly-clark, northwest hardwoods, hampton Darrington plant(still a rumor) that only leaves buse, sea-sno, Formark (technically not a mill) and miller shingle that i know of



seattle-snohomish milled closed in March

Seattle-Snohomish Mill to close; 50 jobs lost | HeraldNet.com - Local news


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 18, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Yup! That is how it is where I live. If the wind is blowing just right u can smell the stink from my house LOL



===

MayaHaps some air freshener is in order...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 18, 2012)

cowtipper said:


> seattle-snohomish milled closed in March
> 
> Seattle-Snohomish Mill to close; 50 jobs lost | HeraldNet.com - Local news



maybe i should start reading the paper again... they did have one of those "days without accidents" signs out front and it never got past like the low 20's


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe with sea-sno shut down hampton can stay open got a lot of friends and family that work there, grew up in derlict town and that mill is really all they got going.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 21, 2012)

word on the street is Hampton staying open Had some friends up there that were told they would be closing but with sea sno gone guess they really can stay open (wonder if they still let ya ride dirt bikes on the saw dust pile...)


----------

